# Advice needed ASAP!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have messed up quite badly. I thought I had a another bag of Wagg Optimum bunny food...but I don't! I ran out of the other bag last night! I do have an unopen bag of Wagg Bunny Crunch stuff.

So do I leave it tonight...give extra hay and veggies?

Do I open the Bunny crunch stuff...or is this too far away from the Optimum stuff?

Or do I do neither but feel very bad but buy more tomorrow?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do any of your buns have sensitive stomachs? how old are the babies now?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

If ive ever run out i just give loads of hay and then feed in morning when i get some.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> do any of your buns have sensitive stomachs? how old are the babies now?


Saffy seems to but the others are OK. they are 14 weeks now.



frags said:


> If ive ever run out i just give loads of hay and then feed in morning when i get some.


Oh good that's what I did


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

It won't hurt, I think sometimes it helps as they then have a constant munch on hay which is a good thing x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> It won't hurt, I think sometimes it helps as they then have a constant munch on hay which is a good thing x


Thanks hun! Was feeling awful alst night!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww ive done this before, i give extra hay and i say sorry and then they get a treat and there normal food the next day :lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww ive done this before, i give extra hay and i say sorry and then they get a treat and there normal food the next day :lol: x


 thanks hun!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to bristol for a day and night and asked a friend if they could pop by and feed the rabbits in the evening. He couldnt find the bag on the door of the shed that had the food in it. Even tho Id told him where it would be. He just gave them a load of hay and redigrass. I think prehaps he was looking for a big bag not the carrier I has specially put out for them with sandwhich bags containing the right amount of pellets, hays, veg and redigrass  men! needless to say they were fine, they only get a shot glass of pellets anyway.

Are the pellets in the crunch not the same as the optimum pellets?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I went to bristol for a day and night and asked a friend if they could pop by and feed the rabbits in the evening. He couldnt find the bag on the door of the shed that had the food in it. Even tho Id told him where it would be. He just gave them a load of hay and redigrass. I think prehaps he was looking for a big bag not the carrier I has specially put out for them with sandwhich bags containing the right amount of pellets, hays, veg and redigrass  men! needless to say they were fine, they only get a shot glass of pellets anyway.
> 
> Are the pellets in the crunch not the same as the optimum pellets?


That's what I was wondering. Though I used to use the Crunch stuff btu the pellet things were what was most left!

Anyways problem solved and I am paranoid about it....gonna get the 10kg bag asap!

Thanks so much everyone....people are so nice on here!


----------

